# Butch and Sundance



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Tonight only! Crocs - Virginia Beach, VA 6:00 till whenever

Navydoc's goin down.

Tomorrow Night round 2 - Bruce5 in Baltimore. More of a godzilla (Him) vs Pee wee herman, (me) kind of thing but he's gonna have severe cuts on his ankles.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Someone needs to take pictures !!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Someone needs to take pictures !!!!!


:tpd: I cant go. Live to far away. But pics are definatley needed.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

This is the first stop of my farewell tour....what a way to start. Gonna have to break out some serious stuff. Not that I have any chance of matching Dave but hell, it's gonna be fun trying :w :al


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Tonight only! Crocs - Virginia Beach, VA 6:00 till whenever
> 
> Navydoc's goin down.
> 
> Tomorrow Night round 2 - Bruce5 in Baltimore. More of a godzilla (Him) vs Pee wee herman, (me) kind of thing but he's gonna have severe cuts on his knees.


Paaaleeeese

no pictures

IceHog'll get jealous

have fun guys


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> no pictures
> 
> IceHog'll get jealous
> 
> have fun guys


I'm secure in knowing that Dave loves me. It's the 100 mile rule, so he and Paul have carte blanche.....


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sounds like fun! Dave and Bruce together...I can imagine some decent smokes being traded around.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

So close, yet, so far. Have fun herfers!


:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Sounds like a great time! Hopefully Dave found somewhere to park his car at the airport!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was instructed to be the camera man..


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im going thru cold sweats now..Da Klugs is SICK! Herfn crazy BOTL..Post pics tomorrow..Good night...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

Navydoc said:


> This is the first stop of my farewell tour....what a way to start. Gonna have to break out some serious stuff. Not that I have any chance of matching Dave but hell, it's gonna be fun trying :w :al


If you plan on being back in Alabama before you ship out, let me know, and Ninja and myself (at least) will see if we can hook up with you, and maybe catch some Dreamland, plus smoke a few!!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not sure i want to see any pics of any of that 


Stacey


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Freddy’s Dead!

Paul was a great host. Shuttle to and from the airport as well as putting me up for the night. Airport and directly to Croc’s. Just us… but that would change quickly. 

Fired up the Cabinettas. Nice to find a cigar that Paul had not tried. Smooth, woody and subtle rich. Seems a strange description but that’s my call.

Freddy (Rockstar) showed up after a ½ hour or so and the festivities began. What a piece of work… in a very, very fun way. You guys are very lucky to have such great people local to herf with. Over the course of 7 hours 10 more locals joined us. All great guys and passionate towards the leaf. Crocs is run by a unique guy and cigar friend. Has a humi and lockers on-site. They even have a Hooka Boy. It was grape night… Funky but cool. And the help… Ooooh the help.

6 hours straight with a cigar burning in my hand.

Cigars for the day me:
RASS – at lunch in Cleveland
Boli PC – Driving to airport
Monte Especial # 2 – driving from airport
Dunhill Cabinetta
VRDA – 98
Taboada – Salamone
Partagas PSD3
Por Larranga En Cedros – 91
R&J Cazadore – Puff Puffin
Monte Joyita – a token effort to show we still could smoke after the PL and Caz assault.

The Por Larranga kicked my butt. Thought we were going to have to give Paul CPR.  Made the Cazadore seem mild in comparison. Strange. Strongest Cigar I have had to date by a long margin.

I think about ½ way through the RA 898 Freddy got a bit cigar toxic. You know the look, quiet and a bit green…. Mission accomplished.

We were lucky that Cliff had mercy and opened the kitchen after En Cedros…. Tummy was not feeling all that good. Of course the 2 lbs of spinach and cheese dip and chips created downstream concerns.

Got to see Doc’s cute lil starter cabs (J/K he’s one sick buying biatch) and one fine collection of wine. All in all a great visit. Can’t wait for the welcome home party in 07.

Thanks to Paul for the wonderful hospitality and everyone else for the camaraderie and great time.

(Sorry about having to cancel tonight Bruce - Next time)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

You nailed it, Dave. Paul is a great guy and an A+ BOTL.
What a lineup of smokes you had. Truly amazing.
I sure hope Freddy, the appointed photographer, got some good shots to share.
Thanks for taking the time to post the day's events.
:w


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like y'all had a great time, that is awesome! Wish I could herf with Paul before his "trip", but hopefully we can rectify (bad choice of word for this thread?) that in 2007. A good memory to take with you on your journey. :u


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

welcome home party in 97?
thats one hell of a deployment lol
Sounds like a great time guys and an incredible line up of smokes

Paul


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

good to here paul is still herfing. the welcome back party will be a blast in 07


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah Dave..your Mission was accompolished i think...after a 98' RyJ Corona, 98' ERDM pc, Taboada Piramid(my first by the way,thanks again)I love that stick, 99' RyJ Cazadores and all the puffn and passn and puffn and comparing the 91' PL cedro was kickn dat a$$...Yeah I was green..and it was awsome...lol..Heres some pics..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds like you guys had a great time!! Can't wait till the 20th... Paul and his traveling humidor..LOL The farewell tour continues...


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I just have to say WOW to Dave for sharing such incredible smokes and for travelling so far to smoke with a brother....And I def. agree about the PL En Cedro...holy cow!!! The Dunhill Cabinetta was indeed incredibly rich and changed flavors numerous times throughout. Dave, I hope everything works out for you and Jane tomorrow. Please let me know. Thank you Freddy for the pictures and for sharing one of the best Herfs to date. Also thank you to Kal, John, Tracey, and Joe for also sharing. I know Freddy has many more pics and can hopefully get them posted. Now...next stop..Frank and Anita's..yea baby!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im in a hotel in mineapolis and it sucks on the web..tried to post pics but it got silly and slow..Heres more pics...Man im drunk...:al Kloogs had some smokes too..Amagine that...:r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

And he met Paul...Finally..And they finished off that cabinetta..(I got a pull off of Pauls.)Believe me, He wasnt being generous with that :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Then our friends Herf and Kal,Dave, Paul and I end up being silly Herfing fools at the end...:w


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Im there Biotch...Hopefully...:r


Navydoc said:


> I just have to say WOW to Dave for sharing such incredible smokes and for travelling so far to smoke with a brother....And I def. agree about the PL En Cedro...holy cow!!! The Dunhill Cabinetta was indeed incredibly rich and changed flavors numerous times throughout. Dave, I hope everything works out for you and Jane tomorrow. Please let me know. Thank you Freddy for the pictures and for sharing one of the best Herfs to date. Also thank you to Kal, John, Tracey, and Joe for also sharing. I know Freddy has many more pics and can hopefully get them posted. Now...next stop..Frank and Anita's..yea baby!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Where did you guys herf? A yellow submarine?

LOL the last time I saw that many inane looks was when my bathing suit came off in the pool. You guys look how shall I put this, content. It's warm down here Dave. And we have a few well appointed Cigar bars to check out  .

Seriously, all the best to Jane if you both are headed to outpatient tomorrow. That's never much fun.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm in the clinic library. Got here at 7:15. They took jane at 8:15. SUrgery is scheduled fro 10:50. Gonna head back over to the waiting room.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm in the clinic library. Got here at 7:15. They took jane at 8:15. SUrgery is scheduled fro 10:50. Gonna head back over to the waiting room.


We're all praying for both you guys.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> We're all praying for both you guys.


You bet we are.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> We're all praying for both you guys.


:tpd: Yep. prayers flowing here also.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

backwoods said:


> :tpd: Yep. prayers flowing here also.


:tpd: prayers headed yer way


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Prayers sent and ongoing Dave.....


----------

